# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه هایی که بیشترین تقلب رو در مقالات علمی داشتن، رسوایی بزرگ بین المللی

## hosen

نهاد مجلات nature اعلام کرد که ۵۸ مقاله ایرانی به دلیل تقلب علمی از مجلات حذف شده اند.

وقتی مقالات در کافی نت ها و سوپرمارکت ها به فروس بره. اخر عاقبت هم میشه این.

جالبه یکی از کاربران کامنت گذاشته وقتی رییس جمهوری که ادعا میکند مدرک داکترا از انگستان را دارد به کلمه انگلیسی بلد نیست صحبت کن. انتظار بیش از این هم نمیشه داشت.

*این ها همه نتیجه اون کارهای هست که باعث ورود افراد نالایق به دانشگاه ها شده چه دانشجو چه مدیریتی. فاجعه علمی یعنی این.* 

منبع : Publisher pulls 58 articles by Iranian scientists over authorship manipulation : Nature News & Comment

----------


## Hellish

به قول جعفر : اینجا همه چی شلغمه !:\

----------


## Ali.N

متاسفانه بازاراین جور چیزا داغ شده!
علمی وجود نداره بلکه مدرک هست...
کسیکه در رشته ای حتی مدرک دکتری میگیره وقتی نتونه دو کلمه انگلیسی حرف بزنه واقعا جای تاسف داره

----------

